# Back in Harness



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

After 287 races in harness...and who knows how many miles in training...

and 10 years off the track and 5 since Match has been in harness...


I think he remembers what he is supposed to do!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is there a reason the horse is so far forward in the shafts? I have seen shafts for marathon vehicles that end at the girth but the horse still sits back in the shafts and there is not so much space. Just curious as that is a very different set up than what I am used to.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Is there a reason the horse is so far forward in the shafts? I have seen shafts for marathon vehicles that end at the girth but the horse still sits back in the shafts and there is not so much space. Just curious as that is a very different set up than what I am used to.


The cart is one we had modified to use the quick hitch (race style) connector with race-style shafts. And in modifying the cart it looks odd..

Standardbred racebike shafts connect at the end of the shaft..and we only have race harnesses..


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in his race days..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the reply. I'd never paid much attention to Standardbreds until I started posting here and several have them.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Standardbreds are the horse world's most under underappreciated breed!

Don't get me started...I could talk all night!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I may just hold you to that some day. Do they jump well?


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Look up a horse named Hala...

One of our friends has a 23 year old still jumping 4'!
and her 6 year old son is doing dressage on the same horse! (and jumping 2')


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

How's this?


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Or this?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Finding a good OTTB or TB is not the easiest unless you have the $$$$ to spend IME. My son's instructor wants him on something taller (he is 6'2" and 175) and sturdier than her horses. Currently she arranged for him to lease a draft cross that is working well but I am always on the look out for a promising horse of his own. I have hopes for the filly we have but it will be years before he can do anything with her. I have to lighten my pasture load too before I bring in anything else but always looking.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Look at New Vocations..


Thoroughbreds | New Vocations


----------

